# The Antelope Navajo Under ground cave, ARIZONA, usa.



## surapon (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, From the city of Page, We drove 7 miles to The Antelope Navajo Under ground cave. We pay 20 US Dollars per person + 8 Us Dollars for Check in , If any one have the big tripods ( Ha, Ha, Ha=They call the Professional Photographers) , We must pay another $ 16 US Dollars, But It worth for 2 hours = Tour/ Walk to see the most beautiful under ground / Colorful Stone cave. Yes, Here just sample of the photos-.----THANKS.
Enjoy
Surapon
PS. These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,


----------



## surapon (Aug 3, 2014)

These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,


----------



## surapon (Aug 3, 2014)

These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,


----------



## surapon (Aug 3, 2014)

These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,


----------



## surapon (Aug 3, 2014)

These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,


----------



## surapon (Aug 3, 2014)

These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 3, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Thanks for sharing. 8)
> 
> ...but the fees are a little excessive.



Thanks you sir, Dear Click.
Well, Each day ( Good Day), only 5 Trips to the cave and Each trip = 20 to 25 People only---And Some months have the Flash Flood warning = No more Money maker for the Navajo, native American.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## sunnyVan (Aug 3, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, From the city of Page, We drove 7 miles to The Antelope Navajo Under ground cave. We pay 20 US Dollars per person + 8 Us Dollars for Check in , If any one have the big tripods ( Ha, Ha, Ha=They call the Professional Photographers) , We must pay another $ 16 US Dollars, But It worth for 2 hours = Tour/ Walk to see the most beautiful under ground / Colorful Stone cave. Yes, Here just sample of the photos-.----THANKS.
> Enjoy
> Surapon
> PS. These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,



Thanks for sharing, Surapon. I'm going to the same area in a few weeks. May I ask which tour company would you recommend for exploring the antelope? Did you go to upper our lower canyon? Which would you recommend? Are you saying that the regular tour doesn't allow tripod?


----------



## tolusina (Aug 3, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon Sir with a Master's vision and patient Wife,
These photos are absolutely stunning, just gorgeous, I can't think of enough superlatives to describe the awe these photos inspire for me.

I think you have enough stunning work right here to open a gallery or submit to a local gallery.

<start joke>... I don't see any blueprints in the back ground, how can we know you are really Surapon posting these and not some imposter who's stolen his log in?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 3, 2014)

Beautiful photographs, Surapon.  I prefer large cameras, but I must admit that the small EOS-M is a wonder ... Since the stones do not move very fast.


----------



## surapon (Aug 3, 2014)

sunnyVan said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, From the city of Page, We drove 7 miles to The Antelope Navajo Under ground cave. We pay 20 US Dollars per person + 8 Us Dollars for Check in , If any one have the big tripods ( Ha, Ha, Ha=They call the Professional Photographers) , We must pay another $ 16 US Dollars, But It worth for 2 hours = Tour/ Walk to see the most beautiful under ground / Colorful Stone cave. Yes, Here just sample of the photos-.----THANKS.
> ...



Dear SunnyVan.
I use Ken Tour.

http://www.lowerantelope.com/

BTW, Do not bring The Big Tripods ( $ 16 US Dollars Tripods fee Extra)= Yes, Good Light for Hand Held Shooting at ISO = 1600, And To tight space and no times to use the Tripods.
Yes, We went to Lower Canyon, in to the Beautiful Cave by KEN TOUR ( If you Have Tripods, One of the Tour guide come to point the Best Spots of the Best Photography too ( Yes, At the end of the tour, I tip her $ Extra 20 US Dollars= Worth of her expertises for point to the best View that I might Miss).
Have a lot of FUN.
Surapon

PS, Please bring the most wide angle lens that you have = Very tight space, and you will want as big view as big as possible.


----------



## surapon (Aug 3, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Dear friend Surapon Sir with a Master's vision and patient Wife,
> These photos are absolutely stunning, just gorgeous, I can't think of enough superlatives to describe the awe these photos inspire for me.
> 
> I think you have enough stunning work right here to open a gallery or submit to a local gallery.
> ...



Dear friend Mr. tolusina.
Thanks for your great Words----No, Not the Photographic Skill, BUT the Most Beautiful Place on earth = The Antelope Lower Canyon, Own by the Navajo Native American---Any one that have a good camera can do the recorded photos like this album.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 3, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Beautiful photographs, Surapon.  I prefer large cameras, but I must admit that the small EOS-M is a wonder ... Since the stones do not move very fast.



Dear Great Teacher , Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, I have 5D MK II and 17-40 MM, And 7D with TS -E 24 mm Lens in my hand too---That Will be Another Album. in next 4-5 days------Yes, I wish I have 14 mm Wide Angle Lens in that trip .
Ha, Ha, Ha----I must use my back to rest on the Stone wall behind , for Function of Tripods, And My big Tripods is hang on my Shoulder---No time and so tight space to use her.
Have a good evening , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ray5 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Surapon,
Absolutley stunning! I have some pictures by another photographer framed on my walls but am hopeful of going there next year. If the pictures are so inspiring how stunning can the actual thing be!! I know this was part of a longer trip for you but if this were my only target could you suggest what would my route be? I read that peak summer is best as the shafts of light penetrate down under? Is there a hike from your last car parking site? Were large crowds a problem? I am already planning for next year so your tips would be very helpful. Please post some more from your SLR's. Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 4, 2014)

Dear Surapon, 

Thank you for sharing your beautiful and inspiring photos! After seeing your photos, I hope to go there someday myself. And thank you too for sharing your photographic tips! 

Cheers,

Vivid


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

ray5 said:


> Hi Surapon,
> Absolutley stunning! I have some pictures by another photographer framed on my walls but am hopeful of going there next year. If the pictures are so inspiring how stunning can the actual thing be!! I know this was part of a longer trip for you but if this were my only target could you suggest what would my route be? I read that peak summer is best as the shafts of light penetrate down under? Is there a hike from your last car parking site? Were large crowds a problem? I am already planning for next year so your tips would be very helpful. Please post some more from your SLR's. Thanks,
> Ray



Thanks, My friend Ray5.
The Best time there are between 11:00AM and 2:00PM that the light shine thru, My time there = 11:30 Am, Yes, We have the early Lunch. Yes, The Parking at Ken Tour , after park, Go to pay the entrance fee, and walk as the group = 20 to 25 people with 3 guides, 1 at the front, 1 at the back and 1 with the photographers who pay the money for the Tripods, Yes, To point the best views that we might miss. But the Prime 14 mm. for full frame sensor please, and 12 mm. for small sensor camera. All the Lens , Please use CIR. PL. Filter to get the best colors of the Sand stone ( Yes Like this set of Photos)---Yes, 1 bottle of water on your belt, and Power Bars in your pants pocket---NO big Backpack on your back please = very tight of some spots.
Enjoy.
Surapon
PS. -The place to stay = The City of Page= Great Cheap hotel too.

http://www.americansouthwest.net/slot_canyons/antelope_canyon/


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your beautiful and inspiring photos! After seeing your photos, I hope to go there someday myself. And thank you too for sharing your photographic tips!
> 
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. Vivid.
Yes, For All photographers in this world must see this place before we die-----My Photos are not 20% beauty of real mother nature creation==You have to see by your own eyes to believes the wonderful/ awesome of the cave views. Yes, In our group, there are Chinese, Russian and eastern Europe tourists. Please go to visit---The place to stay = The City of Page= Great Cheap hotel too.

http://www.americansouthwest.net/slot_canyons/antelope_canyon/

Yes, I will be back again next year---Because Difference time = Difference Light and Difference MOODS of the colors of the stone cave.
Good Luck.
Surapon


----------



## LOLID (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos.

As some members requested more details, I take the initiative to share my own experience.

I went to both Lower and Upper Antelope. They are slots canyons more than "caves". They are both different and you must do both if you can.

Lower is narrow, long and requires you to bend over and go down shabby ladders. Colors are more on the pink/orange side.
Upper is more touristy, wider, easy to walk through and shorter. Colors are more on the yellow side.

You can drive yourself to Lower and pay the entrance fee on site, but you cannot drive to Upper. For Upper you need to make a reservation with the Navajo affiliated tour companies. I used Overland Canyon and was pleased with them.

I would not recommend to get the photography tour for Lower if you have a camera that can handle high ISO. A fast lens (though you may need some longer DoF sometimes) with a bumped ISO should do it.
I would recommend to book a photography tour for Upper (i did not - mistake). My previous argument stands for upper - high ISO should do the trick, but there SO MANY people that you will struggle to get a photo without someone in it if you are (and you will be) rushed through the canyon.

Lower: UWA lens highly recommended 14, 17, 16-35 you name it
Upper: the 24-70 is sufficient

Best time to go: May @ 1pm


----------



## ray5 (Aug 4, 2014)

Surapon and Lolid,
Thanks again for sharing the tips. Do we have to apply for permits? If yes, how far ahead of time? I guess you are kind of rushed due to the summer rush and limited time to view these? I have some Fatali images on my walls which were taken by a large format camera I think. It's hard to take your eyes off them. 
Lolid, 
really amazing pictures. I particularly like the fourth from the top.

If one were to plan both upper and lower canyons, how much time does one require at the minimum? What does the Photography tour offer that others don't?
Thanks again for these awesome images.
Ray


----------



## Cali_PH (Aug 4, 2014)

From having been to both Upper and Lower multiple times in the past 3 years or so, I thought I'd give my input too.

For lower Antelope, I think there are good reasons to use a tripod. Yes, it can slow you down, but I prefer greater DOF and lower ISO's in case I need to play with shadows (if you include the sky in shots looking up, the skies may be blown out, or the canyon walls underexposed). I also tend to bracket in there. The other little difference with the photography tours vs. 'normal' tours is that when I've done it, I've always been allowed to go into the canyon immediately, whether it was just me alone or when I've gone with photographer friends. On the normal tours, you go as a group at intervals. I'm not sure but I'd suspect the group may tend to push you along at times if you're trying to work a certain area, or hold you back if you want to move ahead.

If you have two cameras, bring them in order to avoid/minimize lens changes; it's dusty in there! Keep your head on a swivel and keep looking behind you as you walk through the canyons.



LOLID said:


> You can drive yourself to Lower and pay the entrance fee on site, but you cannot drive to Upper. For Upper you need to make a reservation with the Navajo affiliated tour companies. I used Overland Canyon and was pleased with them.



Well for clarification, at Upper Antelope you can drive up to the gate to join an on-site tour, as they do run their own 'on site' tours. You'll park your car inside and jump on one of their trucks. 

Another thing I haven't seen mentioned yet; Upper Antelope is insanely crowded in the spring/summer when the beams are going. The main differences between the regular and photography tours show up then, as the photography tours do a good job of trying to get groups to the better locations to see the beams, yelling at the non-photography groups and holding them back at times so the photographers can get a shot. I've seen regular groups get rushed through such spots. Of course, some people are rude and will ignore everyone yelling at them so they can take their stupid selfies, but that can't really be helped if the tour guides aren't willing to physically step in. Oh, and the guides will throw dust up in the air so the beams show up better, while joking about killing your cameras...so hopefully your camera is weather sealed; even so, I'd seriously some additional home-made protection, like ziplock bags & rubber bands. I may look silly, but I've heard of lots of people having problems with their cameras after visiting. 

I'm not 100% sure about Upper, but I do not believe you can join the photography tours at either canyon without having a tripod. I think I've been checked at both locations every time.


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 4, 2014)

@Surapon - great set and excellent examples of what the M can do!


----------



## Cali_PH (Aug 4, 2014)

ray5 said:


> Do we have to apply for permits? If yes, how far ahead of time? I guess you are kind of rushed due to the summer rush and limited time to view these?



You don't have to worry about that, they're included in the tour fees. 



> If one were to plan both upper and lower canyons, how much time does one require at the minimum? What does the Photography tour offer that others don't?
> Thanks again for these awesome images.
> Ray



I'd say about 5-7 hours, depending on timing; tours are roughly 2 hours as I recall, although I suppose this may vary from tour group to tour group. I *think* all Upper tours, either from on-site or off-site groups, go at set intervals, so chances are you'll wait at least a little for your tour time. Reserve ahead if you can, or time slots may be filled.

At Lower, the non-photography tours seem to go at set intervals because they need guides to return in order to go back out, but if you pay for a photography tour you can go immediately. They put a paper around your neck with what time you're supposed to be back (guides will check it in the canyon as they pass you) and off you go, no guide. I've had good luck where they just tack on an extra 10-15 minutes to make the return time at a "00" or "30." Years ago they used to just let you pay an extra $20 of you stayed in longer, but they've cracked down since some photographers abused it and caused a problem.

NOTE - The drive between upper and lower is nothing, basically across the street, but as I understand it, most Antelope Canyon tour groups are in town, so they ask you to meet them at their location in Page to be shuttled out. Since most do NOT also do Lower, that means after you're done with Upper, they'll shuttle you back into town to your car, increasing the time to do both on the same day. If you're shopping tour groups, I'd ask them about this, maybe some will meet you at the Upper or Lower parking lots.

Personally, I've always either driven up to the gate and joined the on-site tour group so my car is right there, or joining Carol Bigthumb's group, Adventurous Antelope Canyon Photo Tours. Her family (or some members) live near Upper, and their meeting/parking location is near there, maybe a mile or two.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 4, 2014)

You make me want to drive over there surapon. I'm in CA, driving to Antelope Navajo will take about 8-10hrs :


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

LOLID said:


> Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos.
> 
> As some members requested more details, I take the initiative to share my own experience.
> 
> ...



Thanks, dear friend LOLID .
Thanks for sharing beautiful Pictures and great information.
Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

ray5 said:


> Surapon and Lolid,
> Thanks again for sharing the tips. Do we have to apply for permits? If yes, how far ahead of time? I guess you are kind of rushed due to the summer rush and limited time to view these? I have some Fatali images on my walls which were taken by a large format camera I think. It's hard to take your eyes off them.
> Lolid,
> really amazing pictures. I particularly like the fourth from the top.
> ...



Dear ray5.
Each Upper and lower Antelope need 1 day/ each, Because in the peak of summer, A lot of people on lines and there are limited number of group only( at the lower antelope).
We call" Ken Tour of Lower Antelope Cave" the day before to give us the name for reserve.
Yes, $ 16 US Dollars( Plus my $ 20 US Dollars Tip -for great tour Native American Lady) Photography Tour ( for the People who bring the Useless Tripods at Lower Antelope) get the advice from the tour guide to walk to the dark corners to see the difference point of views that we might miss.
Enjoy the trip.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> From having been to both Upper and Lower multiple times in the past 3 years or so, I thought I'd give my input too.
> 
> For lower Antelope, I think there are good reasons to use a tripod. Yes, it can slow you down, but I prefer greater DOF and lower ISO's in case I need to play with shadows (if you include the sky in shots looking up, the skies may be blown out, or the canyon walls underexposed). I also tend to bracket in there. The other little difference with the photography tours vs. 'normal' tours is that when I've done it, I've always been allowed to go into the canyon immediately, whether it was just me alone or when I've gone with photographer friends. On the normal tours, you go as a group at intervals. I'm not sure but I'd suspect the group may tend to push you along at times if you're trying to work a certain area, or hold you back if you want to move ahead.
> 
> ...



Thousand Thanksss, Dear Cali_PH.
Great Information.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> You make me want to drive over there surapon. I'm in CA, driving to Antelope Navajo will take about 8-10hrs :



Yes, Yes, Yes, Dear Friend Dylan777.
Please go to visit this most beautiful place on this planet, For the photographers like us to open our eyes and use our technique of photography to recorded the real beauty of mother nature creation.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

Another set of Pictures for all of my dear friends, who want to go to visit the most beautiful place in this world.
These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

Another set of Pictures for all of my dear friends, who want to go to visit the most beautiful place in this world.
These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

Another set of Pictures for all of my dear friends, who want to go to visit the most beautiful place in this world.
These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

Another set of Pictures for all of my dear friends, who want to go to visit the most beautiful place in this world.
These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2014)

Great pictures Mr Surapon. I agree with you, it's a beautiful place.


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

Click said:


> Great pictures Mr Surapon. I agree with you, it's a beautiful place.



Thankssss, Dear Click my friend.
Sorry, My Photos are just the details of the Cave, Because at that time, I do not have 12 mm and 14 mm Lenses yet, and the views are so tight and narrow.
But Next trip = will be better pictures.
Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ray5 (Aug 4, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have to apply for permits? If yes, how far ahead of time? I guess you are kind of rushed due to the summer rush and limited time to view these?
> ...


Thanks a lot for the information. I checked their website and seems they do not have tours of the Lower canyon. Only upper and a few other canyons. The on site tours, any website for them? I am guessing they too have photography tours?
Ray


----------



## ray5 (Aug 4, 2014)

surapon said:


> Another set of Pictures for all of my dear friends, who want to go to visit the most beautiful place in this world.
> These photos by Canon , Tiny Point and shoot Camera EOS-M with Tiny Lens 18-55 mm + CIR. PL. FILTER,



I do not have any words left to describe these! Mesmerizing and magnetic!


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

ray5 said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > ray5 said:
> ...



Dear Ray

http://www.lowerantelope.com/

Surapon


----------



## ray5 (Aug 4, 2014)

surapon said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Cali_PH said:
> ...


Thanks. Did you also see the Horseshoe Bend? Which is the closest airport?


----------



## Phenix205 (Aug 4, 2014)

The color tone seems to vary quite a bit in the photos I've seen for this place. I've never been there so I don't know what it looks like in real world. Is it because of the time when the photos were taken or due to post processing techniques?


----------



## sanjosedave (Aug 4, 2014)

Surapon,

Thank you for sharing your photos, and your positive contributions to the forum. Antelope Canyons are on my bucket list.


----------



## lightthief (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello Surapon,

great pictures! Thanks for remembering me how great it was (2011). It is funny, there are so many stones but almost everybody take a picture of this one:







I called it Optimus Prime Silhuette, because it remembered me at this :





I think, the best time to visit the Upper Antelope is 11 am+, the Lower was great early morning 9 am. We were alone and could use our tripods to see the purple and orange colors.

About the Horseshoe Bend: It is 10 min. away from page, and anather 15 min. by foot from the parking place.

We enjoyed Page for three days and i think, one day more is better, especially when you want to try the "Coyote Butts NP lottery". If you want to try it, think about the different time zones 

Lightthief


----------



## cantgetagrip (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all 
first post but the Canyons seem to have goaded me into action.
I was there last year and as anyone that has been will know they are unbelievable.
My advice would be to take a tripod and go on a photo tour the guides are great at getting the crowds out of the way and you also get to do more of the canyons as there are loads to go to and all different.
As has been said I would agree take 2 cameras one long (70-200ish) and one short 14 on FF.
I have hopefully attached a few of my pictures which need a bit of PSing to get the best out of them but that's beyond me at the moment but I'm keeping the raws for one day...


----------



## ray5 (Aug 4, 2014)

cantgetagrip said:


> Hi all
> first post but the Canyons seem to have goaded me into action.
> I was there last year and as anyone that has been will know they are unbelievable.
> My advice would be to take a tripod and go on a photo tour the guides are great at getting the crowds out of the way and you also get to do more of the canyons as there are loads to go to and all different.
> ...



Fantastic! Especially like the first one. PLease share if you could your journey there. How many days were you there, which airport did you fly into or did you drive, time of the day, month of travel, where all did you go etc. 
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2014)

cantgetagrip said:


> Hi all
> first post but the Canyons seem to have goaded me into action.
> I was there last year and as anyone that has been will know they are unbelievable.
> My advice would be to take a tripod and go on a photo tour the guides are great at getting the crowds out of the way and you also get to do more of the canyons as there are loads to go to and all different.
> ...



Great shots. I especially like the first one.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2014)

ray5 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > ray5 said:
> ...



Dear Ray.
I do not know from airport, But from Page to horseshoe Bend = 30 minutes.
Surapon


----------



## Cali_PH (Aug 4, 2014)

Phenix205 said:


> The color tone seems to vary quite a bit in the photos I've seen for this place. I've never been there so I don't know what it looks like in real world. Is it because of the time when the photos were taken or due to post processing techniques?



I would venture it's been a combination of both. Some people do have a bit of heavy hand with PP'ing, and WB selection can be a big factor. But regardless of that, colors can definitely vary quite dramatically depending on lighting conditions, including time of year, weather, and time of day. I've found I tend to like the under-exposed shots if I bracket, as that brings colors out, as well as controlling for blown highlights.


----------



## Cali_PH (Aug 4, 2014)

ray5 said:


> Thanks. Did you also see the Horseshoe Bend? Which is the closest airport?



I'm not sure if this was directed at me at all, but I'll answer what I can. Unfortunately I'm not sure what commercial airports are the closest; there are small municipal airports all over, including in Page. I've flown in to Vegas and Grand Junction as part of longer trips which included page, and had friends fly into Phoenix and Flagstaff to meet me in Page. 

A word of warning for anyone going to page from the south: part of 89 was shut down over a year ago due to a landslide or collapse. As of April or so when I was last there, that road was still closed. I tried to quickly google current conditions and can't verify it's re-opened, so you may want to check. Locals told me the alternative roads took much longer. 

Horseshoe Bend parking lot is less than 2 miles outside of town. It'll probably take about 10-15 minutes to walk to the actual bend. 

I'd also second whoever mentioned Coyote Buttes (sorry, on my phone). North (The Wave) and South are both worth doing if you're fortunate enough to win the lotteries.


----------



## cantgetagrip (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Ray5 and Click
We flew into Vegas form the UK and did a big looping drive to the Grand Canyon, Page, Canyonlands, Arches and Zion National parks.
We only had one day in Page but I would have stayed a lot longer if we could.
Two days should do it one to get an idea of it all the second day to execute it.
The first picture is ISO 400 F11 20 sec the fastest in the set is ISO 100 F9 1 1/3 sec
Taken on a 5D with my best wide lens 17-40, when I say best I mean only
If you can get there go you will never regret it.
Also if you are in the area try to go to "The Wave" but you need to book for that months in advance. Google it, it's stunning as well


----------



## ray5 (Aug 5, 2014)

lightthief said:


> Hello Surapon,
> 
> great pictures! Thanks for remembering me how great it was (2011). It is funny, there are so many stones but almost everybody take a picture of this one:
> 
> ...


Very Nice. Upper or lower Canyon? What serttings did you use for this?


----------



## ray5 (Aug 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Surapon,
Very nice. Looks like you had some trouble with the sun up on the horizon? What time of day was it? Late afternoon? If you were to go back just for this what time of the day would you choose? Thanks


----------



## lightthief (Aug 5, 2014)

ray5 said:


> lightthief said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh, the picture above is Surapon's. I do not know his settings.

This (my) picture below is from the Lower Antelope:
50D, 24mm, f6.3, IS 640, 1/80 s, no tripod

Hmmm, did you mean the other one (purple wave, orange background)?
Again, Lower Antelope.
50D, 21mm, f8, IS 100, 1/2 s, tripod


----------



## ray5 (Aug 5, 2014)

lightthief said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > lightthief said:
> ...


Both are outstanding shots. Some of the shots posted here are 20secs long! How do you keep folks out of the frame for that long?


----------



## cantgetagrip (Aug 6, 2014)

When we went we were in a group of 4, the guide got us to where the beams come in about 10 minutes beforehand and moved everyone else out of the way then lined us 4 with tripods up with everyone else behind us.
If you look at the first picture I have just posted you can see the ghost of the guide, he is to the left of the beam and kept popping out from behind the rock to throw sand into the beam to highlight it a bit more.If anybody dared stray into the frame he was instantly onto them to get out of the way. These are all about 1or 2 second or so exposures at 100 ISO, but the light varies so much 20 seconds is not out of the question.
I hope someone that can *really* do the slot canyons justice post a few pictures


----------



## ray5 (Aug 6, 2014)

cantgetagrip said:


> When we went we were in a group of 4, the guide got us to where the beams come in about 10 minutes beforehand and moved everyone else out of the way then lined us 4 with tripods up with everyone else behind us.
> If you look at the first picture I have just posted you can see the ghost of the guide, he is to the left of the beam and kept popping out from behind the rock to throw sand into the beam to highlight it a bit more.If anybody dared stray into the frame he was instantly onto them to get out of the way. These are all about 1or 2 second or so exposures at 100 ISO, but the light varies so much 20 seconds is not out of the question.
> I hope someone that can *really* do the slot canyons justice post a few pictures


Hello,
Sent you a PM. Thanks
Ray


----------



## ray5 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Summary*

As I was making notes for myself for my tour there I thought I'd share the information so it might help someone who like me might be considering going there. Obvioulsy this is very concise and in no way covers everything as I have *NOT* been there. Folks can add or let me know if something is obviously wrong. Here is what I gather from all the information here, PM's from forum members and a couple of phone calls.

- Different companies outfit each canyon, no one does both.
- What appeals to me best is two full days there. Do upper photo tour, go to lower photo pass same day and then do night tour of upper. Return the next day and do upper again.This way the second day I can either enjoy the sights or get the shots I did not/could not the first day and also a buffer in case of bad weather. But makes it expensive as they will not put a custom package for you. 
- 2nd day evening do Horseshoe bend at sunset and perhaps lake Powell as well.
- Photography tours all around. To go that far and spend that much money it would be unwise to skimp out on a couple of hundred dollars and not enjoy the show or get the shot.
- June-Aug is the time for the light beams…. but they are open year round. 
- Night tour of the Upper Canyon is $150 for photographers who will get instructions on settings etc, $50 for folks who just want to go there and shoot without instructions. The explanation was a bit grey but worth calling and confirming the value of the added $100.
- Las Vegas, Phoenix and even Salt Lake City airports could work. Page does have an airport but a small one.
- In the lower canyon, the photo pass gets you two full hours but you are on your own, no guide. They do have photo monitors who may point you to better spots etc. Perhaps for folks who have been there and are already familiar with the spots.
- Horseshoe Bend: It is 10 min. away from page, and another 15-20 min. by foot from the parking lot. Apparently not so easy a walk due to soft and deep sand. But no tours, you do it on your own.
- Many other wonderful places in UT/AZ close by for your landscape fix; Monument Valley, Arches, Zion, Grand Canyon etc if you have more time.


Shooting tips:
- Wide angle lenses a must
- Photo tours recommended as they come with crowd control. They do make it more expensive though.
- Tripod required in photography packages
- Bracket shots
- Two cameras if possible with different focal length lens, avoid changing lenses inside, it's dusty in there.
- Cleanig cloth, blower etc
- Shoot RAW if not RAW+jpeg
- Polarizer filter to be considered.

Thanks to everyone for the tips and the awesome pictures which have motivated me once again!


----------



## robinlamkie (Aug 11, 2014)

IMHO, 
Shoot in RAW because the color is not what most of these pictures display.
I carried and snapped my little gray card a few times to get a better reference on my visit last year.


----------

